# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Mua vé máy bay đi myanmar giá ưu đãi nhất

## candy152011

Mua vé máy bay đi myanmar giá ưu đãi nhất
Myanmar là một quốc gia Phật giáo, các công trình kiến trúc và văn hóa của Myanmar mang đậm màu sắc tôn giáo. Tháp Phật có ở khắp mọi nơi, nổi tiếng nhất là tháp vàng Shewedagon ở thủ đô Yangon và một quần thể chùa thờ Phật gồm hơn 200 ngôi chùa ở Bangan. Khí hậu ở Myanmar đều có sự kết hợp hài hòa giữa thiên nhiên và con người.
Xuân đến là lúc khắp các nơi trên thế giới người người về đây lễ phật.Để cầu mong cho họ cùng  gia đình của họ mọi sự bình an,sức khỏe dồi dào,làm ăn tiến tơi…Đa phần du khách đên  với quê hương phật giao myanmar là theo tour du lịch,các sư thầy thì theo đoàn riêng,hoặc có thể họ tự tổ chức đi cùng gia đình mình-Rất đơn giản khi tự tổ chức một tour dành riêng cho gia đình..Bạn chỉ cần chuẩn bị những thủ tục sau :love struck: in được visa đi myanmar,mua vé máy bay đi myanmar,đặt được khách sạn tại myanmar..chỉ cần như vậy thôi là bạn có thể khởi hành đễn myanmar một cách an toàn.Nhưng chi phi cho mỗi chuyến du lịch rất  tốn kém .Vì vậy những” bà nội trợ “trong gia đình thường căn ke thế nào để chuyến đi vừa ý nghĩa,vui ,an toàn và trên hết là phù hợp với kinh tế gia đình.Vậy để mua được những tầm vé máy bay đi myanmar giá rẻ là tiêu trí hàng đầu trong chuyến du hành sang đất phật myanmar.Những câu hỏi đặt ra..Mua ve may bay di myanmar giá rẻ ở đâu?như thế nào?....
Yên tâm đi khi các bạn đã đến với đại lý vé máy bay GREENCANAL của chúng tôi. GREENCANAL chuyên cung cấp ve may bay di myanmar và các nước trong khu vực cũng như trên thế giới. Ngoài ra chúng tôi còn nhiều chương trình hậu mãi hấp dẫn giành cho các khách hàng thường niên,các đại lý cấp dưới của Greencanal… Đến với chúng tôi các bạn sẽ được tư vấn và phục vụ một cách tận tình và chu đáo nhất. Chúng tôi luôn làm vừa lòng các khách hàng khó tính nhất.Và luôn luôn bán vé máy bay đi myanmar cho mọi người với giá rẻ nhất và ưu đãi nhất.
GREENCANAL xin báo giá đến bạn vé máy bay đi myanmar của hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines:
Hạng đặt chỗ,giá vé
H:300$++ (khứ hồi 3 tháng)
Y:480$++(khứ hồi 1 năm)
Y:250$++(đi 1 lượt)
Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí.
Chúng tôi chuyên:
- Đặt chỗ và giữ chỗ miễn phí cho khách hàng.
- Giảm giá vé cho các đoàn khách có nhiều người tham gia.
- Đặt vé trực tuyến, giao vé tận nơi, miễn phí trong khu vực nội thành. Call: *04 3724 6521*(giờ hành chính)
Vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được biết thông tin chi tiết:
Công ty TNHH TM&DL GREENCANAL
Địa chỉ: 85A-Tôn Đức Thắng-Đống Đa-Hà Nội
Liên hệ :Miss Thắm : *0946894805* 
 Yahoo: greencanaltour02/greencanal_89    
Website:http://vemaybayq.com 



*Lưu ý: Không đặt backlink trong bài viết. Nếu tái phạm sẽ xóa bài và nặng hơn là ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod*

----------


## nhungdt

Mua vé máy bay đi mà? Giá cả thế nào bạn ơi!

----------


## candy152011

Giá cả chắc chắn sẽ ưu đãi hơn ở các phòng vé khác đó..Nếu bạn có như cầu vui lòng liên hệ lại nhé

----------

